# Name ideas



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone have name ideas for this kitten? I'm 80% sure it is male. I want something that means survive or last one. Or other name suggestions are okay. I like unusual but easy to pronounce. Also cartoon names and country singers have been my theme here lately. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

How about Highlander, Warrior, Journey or Mystery?


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

She's so tiny and cute!
I made a gigantic name list when I got my own little kittens, so I'll just post it here 

Surrey Puma

Pogeyan: grey Indian cat

Bakeneko: Japanese cat monster that results from growing it’s tail too long (it forks) and growing too large. Cutting off the tail prevents transformation

Quaxo: A character from the musical CATS

Corvus 

Ennedi: Red or reddish-brown saber tooth tiger supposedly living in the Ennedi plain in South Africa

Lammasu: A protective diety with a lion’s body, eagle wings, and a human head

Pard: Mythological spotted felines from medieval times

Surrey

Griffon

Exie

August

Bird

Grizzly

Marsh

Mink

Salmon

Sparrow 

Tweed

Rufus

Wampus: The Wampus cat is a creature from American folklore, described as some sort of ferocious cougar

Felix: Felix the Cat is a notable cartoon character

Barnabas

Humphrey

Ebenezer

Horace

Count

Admiral

Alfred

Argyle

Basil

Bernard

Cannon

Casper (if white)

Chad

Claude

Dude

Edwin

Gilbert

Guy

Haven

Henrick

King
Major

Manfred

Quinton

Rome

Rusk: A dried biscuit

Shadrack

Sylas

Copper

Lock

Kasha: Humanoid cat demons with cat or tiger heads and burning tails, in Japanese mythology

Mishipeshu: “The Great Lynx”, and underwater feline in Native American folklore

Fairy

Olive

Keturah

Artemus

Sheba

Fawn

Flute

Indigo

Kiva

Leone

Opal


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, now here are some names with the meanings you listed 

Nyathera - African name, meaning she survived

Ryo - Japanese name, meaning survive

Durable - English name, meaning lasting

Konstantin - Russian name, meaning everlasting

Dante - Latin name, meaning everlasting

Mandana - Persian name, meaning everlasting

Mardea - African name, meaning last

Sarmad - Persian name, meaning lasting

Zarek - The last king of Babylon

Koda - African name, meaning last born

Audi - African name, meaning last daughter


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

Or you could name him Pheonix. 
Whenever I think survival, I think of Pheonixes....the whole rising from the ashes thing, I guess 
He could be Phee for short!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!!! I'm going between zarek and Phoenix right now. Leaning towards zarek!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Bob.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Dicesmom said:


> Thank you!!! I'm going between zarek and Phoenix right now. Leaning towards zarek!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha...I prefer Phoenix, though it sound more feminine. Anyway, a cartoon name here "Popeye".


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He is so freaking cute I can get over him! I put him in his box and he comes out meowing until he gets next to me and goes to sleep. Right now he is using me as a scratching post(trying to get closer) and it kind of hurts lol. I forgot that even kittens have claws!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He is next to my hand to show his size. I will do it every Sunday so you can see how much he grows. Will switch to pb jar at 3/4 weeks. And one to show how he sleeps.
Sorry for all the pictures!!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

> Sorry for all the pictures!!


Don't be! He is absolutely adorable, with those tiny white mittens. 
I love the name Zarek. It sort of suits his colouring


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Toonces.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

In going with zarek!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

He is sooooo cute!! And so tiny too! Impossible not to love him. Zarek is a great name.

Mylita


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> Toonces.


Wow, I just got timewarped back into my undergrad days.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Sooo tiny!! Adorable!! Zarek is a cute name, it should fit well!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well zarek is doing really good!! He is bossy to!! His ear are really starting to open now and it is so cute when he wiggles his ears...is that weird,lol. He is really loud and up and going between 6-10 at night. With naps every now and then. All night he is quite and also during the day. He likes to snuggle up to my neck and just lay there at night before he is put unto his box. I'm hoping he grows up to like the cuddles but be hyper and have some spunk! But I will love him any way he is! My friend came over to see him and it aggravated her that she couldn't hold him or pet him her self.....she only has to wait 2/3 more weeks...hehe. now she knows how I felt with her dogs puppies,HA!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Dicesmom said:


> He is so freaking cute I can get over him! I put him in his box and he comes out meowing until he gets next to me and goes to sleep. Right now he is using me as a scratching post(trying to get closer) and it kind of hurts lol. I forgot that even kittens have claws!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now is the time to just snip of the tip of all his claws (front & back) with nail clippers. Put gentle pressure on the top of the paw to make the claws stick out. _Clip them regularly every 2-3 weeks._ Do it when he's sleepy and relaxed, and give him a treat when you're finished, and you will have a cat that doesn't put up a big fuss to have his nails clipped. Just make sure you don't clip into the "quick" (vein) as it will cause pain and then he will be afraid to have his claws clipped. Good name, Zarek...love it!


----------

